# Air ride suspension



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

As you may see from another topic I have sorted my Max weight, now I am considering fitting an air ride suspension. Some say it is easy to do a diy installation. Any comments would be appreciated including the benefits or otherwise on the vehicle etc
Thanks Dave


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

Fitting air rides is simple the destructions are clear took me about 1 hour take off bump stops slide them in bot them down fit the pipe work to the valves or gauge job done, also due to air rides being fitted sv tech upgraded my chassis from 3500 to 4100kg so well impressed, have room for my scooter now


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I fitted my own too but took me longer than an hour and as I recall it needed some brute force to knock them into place. If you are going to DIY make sure you support the vehicle well so that it cannot fall off the jack.

They do improve ride and handling and if you have a sagging back end they will cure that.

I was always led to believe you could not upgrade your gross by fitting them alone, you certainly cannot on my Mohican because the tyres are the limiting factor!

peedee


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

All you have to do is send tyre info, wheelbase info, suspension and brake info to sv tech, my tyres needed replacing as they were 5 years old and the sidewalls were cracking, so upgraded to take more weight,


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Airride fitter took about 1 hour to fit on our m/h at Stratford, but he is an expert.
So it may take you 2 or 3 hours at home, but so what????
At least you know it is done properly!!!


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*air ride*

hi i had this Air Ride on a old motor home and fund it worked great 
phil


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

How much does air ride suspension cost?


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I also have air suspension, i would say i wouldn't want the size of my mh without it, i never fitted mine as it came supplied, but i will say looking at it, its an easy job


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mandi said:


> How much does air ride suspension cost?


About £450 see >here<

peedee


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Fitting Airride*

As already stated its a cinch to fit. 
Time depends how fussy you are in preparation tube routing etc. But absolute outside I would say about 3hrs.
Took me just under but I decided to paint the underside of the van and do a general tidy up whilst I was underneath.
Do not rely on jacks, piles of bricks etc. use axle stands.

Steve


----------



## Bianchiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Can any of you AirRide 'experts' tell me what a normal pressure range should be? I have a '94 Hymer B654 with what looks like AirRide fitted to it. I say looks like, because the current AirRide kit has a gauge and blue/red air pipes, whereas mine simply has separate inflating valves mounted on the side skirts either side and no valve. The units look identical to AirRide otherwise. They quote a max of 100psi and I wonder if I could experiment in the range of 60-70psi for optimum ride. This is a big van and tends to wallow about without a bit of 'uplift'! 'ppreciate any advice. vhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Fitting Airride*



pneumatician said:


> As already stated its a cinch to fit.
> 
> Do not rely on jacks, piles of bricks etc. use axle stands.
> 
> Steve


I second that. Never, ever, get under a vehicle supported on a jack! Always always use axles stands. Also make sure that they are big enough too. Those for a saloon car will not be suitable for an average MH.

Tco


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would think 60-70psi is a bit high. I run my 3.8 ton van at 50-55psi. Its a case of trial and error and what suits you best.

peedee


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Air suspension*

I always set mine on about 30psi and would have thought much higher than 40 was getting a bit dodgy. I seem to recall max advised was 40.

When I fitted mine I decided to use a common air supply. One inflation point. My reasoning was that in the event of a failure you would want both sides to deflate as equally as possible. Imagine going round a steady right hander at 6o ish, Left hand suspension fails van drops the left hand side,could present peculiar handling difficulties methinks.

Contemplating fitting Air Rides to the Merc Chassis problem is they are twice the price than it was for the Peugeot.

Steve


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a Driverite system, but just the same as Airide. I run at around 35 psi but as others have said it's really a suck it and see exercise.

Driverite quote 100psi as being a maximum, but only for increasing ground clearance for short periods (rutted tracks, sloping drives etc).

I use two separate air connections as it enables me to level the van side to side. Natural inclination is to lean slightly to the fridge side but an extra 3-4psi in that side sorts it out.

If anyone reading this is thinking about air suspension on a VW T4 coachbuilt, then I've still got a nearly new set for sale. Had to get a plug in!!!!


----------



## Bianchiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks 'philoaks'. I tend to roll more to the n/s when I've a full tank of fresh water so will bear in mind the option to put a few more lbs in that side to see if it helps.
Chris


----------



## 119795 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

Came across this thread via Google and would be interested in the T4 air-ride kit mentioned, if you could mail me at olly.nicolle at gmail.com with more info I'd be grateful,

Thx

Olly


----------

